# Dark Green Knitted Basket Weave Vest pattern by JanetLee



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Here is the pattern I came up with for this vest. If anyone has questions do not hesitate to contact me and I will explain as best I can!

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you. It's a beautiful vest.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks so much - you are so creative!


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank You--going to make something for me!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You are very welcome everyone! I enjoyed this one and hope you do also!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

I see this in my future. Thank you!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

You did such a lovely job with this vest. Thank you for sharing your pattern, and your offer to help!


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Very pretty and no seams ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your work and sharing! This is a beautiful vest!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

So nice of you to share your pattern with us. Thank you. Basketweave always catches my eye.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Very nice.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Fabulous design and beautiful work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beazy (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks! Perfect pattern. Love basket weave and hate seaming!


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

a wonderful vest

thank you for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

I really like your vest pattern . I would like to make it in a size 38 how many stitches do you think i should cast on ? Thanks charlie


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Really nice,thank you so much for the pattern


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting your pattern. I happily downloaded it.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Since I am desperately trying to improve my knitting skills, I think this looks easy enough for me to tackle. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you so much, my friend loves little vests like this, they keep her back warm. I will knit it for her birthday. Once again Thank you. Tessa28


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

OH NO, another great pattern to try. I need to live to be 100 years old to try all the patterns I want to knit. Thanks so much for adding this to the list.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing your vest pattern. It is lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

So generous of you to share the vest pattern. It's lovely and looks like fun to make.


----------



## sheinrich44 (Feb 17, 2012)

Beautiful vest. I'm a 38 to 40 bust. How do I make this adjustment?


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

The pattern is great! I'm going to put it on my "to do" list...but I will have to sit down and figure out how to make it smaller. If anyone does that before I get to it I would love to receive the changes.

Thanks.


----------



## horse (Apr 19, 2011)

Love your pattern. Just what I was looking for. Can you tell me what size this would be at completion? Thank you


----------



## horse (Apr 19, 2011)

Whoops, Guess I should have read more carefully...Disregard my questions about size....SORRY


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

I see this in my future, too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I love the vest, but I have a 58 inch chest (3x)... can you help me out on the stitch numbers on how to upsize the pattern for me? also, is this your first pattern? I am in awe of being able to create a pattern, my mind just doesn`t do conceptual well, I never seemed to progress past the concrete thinker stage.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for the post, picture and pattern, which I have downloaded and highlighted certain areas for easy ready (i tend to lose my place while knitting). Am looking forward to making this for my Mom.

Jan


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful pattern.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Absolutely love your pattern. How would I adjust it to fit a 37" bust?


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

JanetLee-Thank you so much for sharing your new pattern. It's beautiful. Denise


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. It is really very attractive. Plan to put this on my to do list. marywallis


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

This is lovely, and you are so generous to share. I once knitted a jacket of off-white wool & mohair in a basket weave pattern. It is so light to wear, but very warm. Lovely work. thanks so much.


----------



## sheinrich44 (Feb 17, 2012)

I just googled "how to resize pattern size." There are many sites on how to do this but here's one:

http://www.ehow.com/how_8437465_adjust-knit-pattern-sizes.html


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

hotske said:


> OH NO, another great pattern to try. I need to live to be 100 years old to try all the patterns I want to knit. Thanks so much for adding this to the list.


laughing at your reply. I have said the same thing to a friend of mine. I'm 78 now. God sure better be good to me so I can do all that I have patterns for.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you and thanks for sharing .. :thumbup: Anita


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

sheinrich44 said:


> I just googled "how to resize pattern size." There are many sites on how to do this but here's one:
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_8437465_adjust-knit-pattern-sizes.html


Thanks so much for the help... all the stuff I look for on the computer and it never occurred to me there would be something to help alter patterns


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovely. Thanks for the pattern. Very professional.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

retirednelda said:


> I love the vest, but I have a 58 inch chest (3x)... can you help me out on the stitch numbers on how to upsize the pattern for me? also, is this your first pattern? I am in awe of being able to create a pattern, my mind just doesn`t do conceptual well, I never seemed to progress past the concrete thinker stage.


WoW! I will have to think on this for a few and get back to you! No this is not my first pattern. I think I have posted over half a dozen on this site at least.

If I forget to get back to you don't hesitate to contact me again through a pm. I need to do some math and knit a little bit first to check it out for you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

If anyone still wants help either up- or down- sizing after reading the "how to adjust" let me know and I will help with the math. Just remember the pattern is a repeat of 10 plus 3 so you will be increasing or decreasing by increments of 10 and adjust the amount on the front and back.


----------



## annie777 (Sep 26, 2012)

thank you very much just printed this and am off to cast on


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

I would like up in the pattern I want to make a 38 inch bust and I would like to know how many stitches I need to start the vest. Thanks so much Charlie


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi it is Charlie again saying I would like some help with the pattern for 38 inch bust . Thanks


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

How sweet of you to share this lovely pattern. Thank U! :-D


----------



## Koala Bear (Oct 1, 2011)

Love the pattern but need it for a larger size can you help please.
Thank you


----------



## Koala Bear (Oct 1, 2011)

I would appreciate help with adjusting to a larger size I have to follow patterns as just an average knitter.
Thank you


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry---I can't download the pattern. Could you PM it to me? I like and need this pattern.

Carolyn


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot for sharing . It is a beautiful vest.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for this pattern. I have never worn many vests, but this one I really like. rlmayknit


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

All right every one. I will set down with my "knitting" hat on and figure out the different sizes! It may take me a couple of whatever but it will not be that long I promise! I am so thrilled that so many people like this one. I never would have thought so. Thank you everyone!

JanetLee


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Great news! Thanks so much.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

I would love help down sizing this pattern. I would love to make thevest in a size 38 i have been trying to work the pattern out for a couple of days now i can get it worked out except when i add the three stitches it does not work out, charlie you can e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## carolknitpal (Jan 22, 2013)

What size is this vest? I love it.


----------



## carolknitpal (Jan 22, 2013)

I love am going to start on it soon.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

run 4 fitness,

I still can't download the vest pattern. Could you send me a PM of the pattern?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

carolknitpal said:


> What size is this vest? I love it.


It will fit a 44-45 or so inch chest. I am about a 36 and it fits me quite loosely but fits hubby just fine!


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

You will be surprised I am a 38 inch bust and the pattern is perfect . I think when the vest is all in one piece it needs to be a bit bigger.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

charlie said:


> You will be surprised I am a 38 inch bust and the pattern is perfect . I think when the vest is all in one piece it needs to be a bit bigger.


I have noticed that also. Whatever works for everyone is the way to go!


----------



## munchkintoo (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello... 
I really like your vest. I'm wondering is the pattern would be considered unisex. (For both men and women). Could you please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Butting and answering just change button sides and could be used for either female / male vest.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wilnita said:


> Butting and answering just change button sides and could be used for either female / male vest.


You are so correct! I did annotate on the pattern the differences of the buttonholes for either male or female.

And no, you didn't butt in! You were just sharing your knowledge and I thank you!


----------



## asdazy (Mar 11, 2013)

I am a knitting beginner and have been looking for a vest pattern that sounds very easy to me. I think this is it!! Can't wait to get started on it. Thank you very much!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

asdazy said:


> I am a knitting beginner and have been looking for a vest pattern that sounds very easy to me. I think this is it!! Can't wait to get started on it. Thank you very much!!


You are very welcome! Let me know if you have questions. Just PM me and we can go from there!


----------



## asdazy (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks. You'll probably be hearing from me!


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello,
I just love your vest pattern as I love anything Basket
weave. However, after printing off the pattern I noticed the 
size and way too big for me. I would need a 36-38. How do
you suggest I make this smaller.
Thank You so much for your help.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello,
I just love your vest pattern as I love anything Basket
weave. However, after printing off the pattern I noticed the 
size and way too big for me. I would need a 36-38. How do
you suggest I make this smaller.
Thank You so much for your help.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Love this vest pattern, on my to so do list. Thank you so much for sharing and like color you used

.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Teeple said:


> Love this vest pattern, on my to so do list. Thank you so much for sharing and like color you used
> 
> .


You are most welcome!


----------



## Thomjones (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing this with us. Lovely choice of colour.
Cheers...Meg


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You are most welcome!


----------

